# Here we grow again...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just brought home my latest addition. Snapped a couple pics before leaving the little one to settle in and get acquainted with its new home. Hoping for a female, of course. Any which way, a nice addition to my growing orange project.

















I have two more coming next week. MAYBE three, haha. We'll see though.

For those that are counting, this makes 9 crested geckos now.:laugh:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sheesh...got MCGS?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that one looks really sick. cant wait to see more


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It coloured up a lot more orange last night. I'm afraid it's going to turn red though. Someone pointed out to me on another site that you can already see hints of red on its sides. How annoying. LOL.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Geez, must be time to start a new line of them, Mettle...LOL.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, apparently red harlequins are all the rage. So if this turns out to be a bi-colour red (red sides, orange down the back) then I could likely breed it to a harlequin to possibly get some red harley babies. We'll see.


----------

